# Help with identifying Bit Set please



## BVSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,
Being new to routering, I am strugling with identifying bits and their best uses. I just bought a large assortment of over 110 new and used bits, and am trying to figure them out. The manufacturers seem very good, (Ekstrom, Amana, Onsrud, Forest City, North American) and many of the 1/2" and 3/4" bits still have the original wax on them. Along with these bits, it also came with Greenlee Plug Cutters, some Forstner Bits, Bushing Guides, 15+ pounds of Shaper parts, and a very cool Delta-Milwaukee #980 Shaper Cutter set in a wooden boox, etc. Yeah, a lot of interesting stuff!

There is also a very well machined set that I would like help in identifying please. It does not have a makers name on it. The accompanying picture describes it much better than I could. Also, the cone shaped tool next to it has 10 flutes on it. Is it a type of countersink?
Thank you so much in advance!
Brian


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The cone looks like a reamer but it could be a countersink, just not one for screw heads. It might be meant for metal? In the left hand corner of the picture is a plug cutter for hiding screw or dowel heads. The 2 larger ones are tenon cutters like you would use for the ends of chair parts where they fit into the seat. The 2 cutters at left bottom appear to be a matched pair possibly for rail and stile manufacture. The next 2 appear to be bevel cutters but if you look close, the cutting edges are reversed which means one has to be mounted upside down compared to the other. You have several slot cutters and it looks like 2 colletts for using different bore shaper bits. The one shaft is for mounting most or all of these cutters on. If it is 1/2" you can use it. I don't know what the threaded shaft is for.
2 cautionary comments. 1, because these bits were meant to be used on a reversible shaft, you need to pay attention to which way you mount them. 2, some of the router bits at the top right have pilots instead of bearings. Better to use these with a fence so that the pilots don't quite touch the wood. They had a habit of burning wood and in soft wood they could burn their way into the edge.


----------



## BVSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Chuck,
Thanks for the reply, that's a great start for me. I'll do some research, and hopefully, gain a better understanding of these various bits. With over a 110 assorted bits, it will take me a while! I'm tackling a 7' x 4' Oak Table with 3 Dovetailed Drawers (cut my first dovetails a few days ago) so the Tenon Bits may well come in handy very soon. Your "heads-up" regarding the reversible shaft is also very helpful.

Some of the Ekstrom bits (top right in the pic.) have a 3/4" shank. Would they be intended for some type of an industrial machine, as opposed to regular routers?
Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

they look like plug cutters to me. I use one like the top bit. I have some that look **** the bottom bit's but don't use them. I use only fuller brand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brian, 3/4" shanks would most likely be used in milling machines. The arbor with different cutters looks to be designed for use in a spindle shaper; similar to a router but different because it is reversible. Use extreme caution when using these cutters; if you mount them the wrong way they will be running backwards and that is an accident waiting to happen. Bob and Rick suggest you not use this type of cutters.


----------



## BVSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Mike said:


> Brian, 3/4" shanks would most likely be used in milling machines. The arbor with different cutters looks to be designed for use in a spindle shaper; similar to a router but different because it is reversible. Use extreme caution when using these cutters; if you mount them the wrong way they will be running backwards and that is an accident waiting to happen. Bob and Rick suggest you not use this type of cutters.


Thanks Mike, I'll heed that advice! For the time being, I'm better off with the more simple bits until I have a better handle on things.
Many thanks!
Brian


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian - the following website might be helpful. Image Search Results for router bit profiles
Steve from California


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here are some links to give you a better idea of the plug and tenon cutters.
Plug cutters- Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement
Tenon cutters- Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

If the arbor the cutters at the bottom of the picture fit onto has a 1/2" shaft and you have a 1/2" router you can use them. Just make sure when you mount the cutters on the arbor that the cutting edges are facing the right way. Compare the assembly to a fixed style bit and if they are the same, you are good to go.
Not sure if the 3/4 shaft bits are mill cutters or router bits to be used in a collet on a shaper, but either way, you can't use them.
The list that Del linked will help you to identify the bits as will Lee Valley and other sites. You may be able to get a better description of what they do from Wiki or Youtube in some cases.


----------



## BVSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really do appreciate all the great input, as there is so much to learn. I'll be very careful in checking these cutters out, and make sure that they are indeed made for a Router, and not a Shaper. The 3/4" bits will probably just collect dust.
Thanks again!
Brian

PS Good tip on the router bit profiles, Steve, that is most helpful.


----------

